# Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic



## AndreL (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
da ich zurzeit ein Schlauchboot suche, bin ich auf DIESEN HERSTELLER gestoßen.
Weiß Irgend Jemand welcher Hersteller sich hinter den Booten verbirgt? irgendwie glaube ich nicht, das die wirklich eigene Boote herstellen.
Bzw. hat jemand so ein Boot und kann da irgendwas bezüglich Qualität zu sagen?

Ich will das Boot haben um es in Schweden im Urlaub überwiegend auf einem Großen langsam fließenden Fluss, sowie auf kleinen und mittelgroßen Seen mit 2 Mann zum Schleppen zu benutzen.

Gedacht habe ich dabei an DIESES Boot. Das ist meiner Meinung nach noch handlich genug um es aufgeblasen auf dem Dach zu transportieren und notfalls alleine ins Wasser zu bringen.
Fahren werde ich es mit einen Yamaha 9,9Ps 4Takter.

Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*

Hallo AndreL, ich habe ein Schlauchboot bei diesem Hersteller gekauft und habe es selbst dort im Lager abgeholt, da das Lager nicht weit von mir weg ist. 
Auf meinem Boot steht noch ein anderer Name... nämlich Z-Ray inwiefern das in Zusammenhang steht, möchte ich nicht beurteilen.

Ich habe ein 2,48m Schlauchi... das kann man alleine sehr gut transportieren - mit zunehmender Bootsgröße wird das schwieriger, offen gesagt möchte ich mich nicht alleine mit einem 3,30er Boot abquälen. Aber das musst du selber entscheiden. 

Die nächste Sache ist der Boden. 
Ein Alu-Boden ist absolut geil... weil er stabil ist, und man sich auch mal hinstellen kann usw.

Der Nachteil liegt aber im Aufbau... einen Alu-Boden alleine in ein Schlauchboot reinzubauen ist ätzend... richtig ätzend... Wenn man das Boot nur einmal zusammenbaut und dann immer im aufgeblasenen Zustand transportiert - ist das egal, andernfalls wirst du den Aluboden verfluchen 

Aber fangen wir mal von Vorne an: Wo willste eigentlich damit fahren?


----------



## AndreL (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*

Hallo Franz,
danke erstmal für die Antwort, das klingt ja schonmal so als wenn die Boote was taugen.

Ich will damit wie gesagt zu 99,9% in Schweden im Süßwasser fahren. Transportiert werden soll es aufgebaut auf dem Autodach. Heißt also einmal am Urlaubsbeginn montieren und dann nur noch zum See fahren. 
Eventuell werde ich das Boot auch mal auf der Ostsee nutzen, das aber nur im Ausnahmefall, falls ich mal irgendwo hin will, wo ich mit dem Trailer nicht ran komme.

Der Alu Boden ist genau das was ich will! Wir sind sowieso zu 99% zu 2. unterwegs, da sollte das kein Problem sein denke ich.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*

@AndreL
Ich setze mein Boot auf 10-30ha "Pfützen" ein... übertrieben gesagt, kann ich in 3 Minuten zum Gewässerrand schwimmen, wenn das Ding absäuft. Deshalb hab ich nach einem günstigen Schlauchboot gesucht, welches einen Heckspiegel hat. Dabei wurde ich eben bei z-ray fündig. 

Bei dir ist die Situation schon ein wenig anders... die Seen in Schweden und auch die Ostsee.. sind schon Gewässer wo man sich über Sicherheit vllt. mehr Gedanken machen sollte, als ich das getan habe. 

Mir fällt auf, dass bei Herstellern von günstigeren Booten das verwendete Material meistens irgendwie umschrieben wird (marinequalität) - bei den Booten die preislich etwas höher liegen, wird klipp und klar das Material genannt und auch die Material-Stärke angegeben.  

Das Problem ist, dass ich von den Materialien auch keine Ahnung habe und das nicht beurteilen kann, was gut ist und was nicht. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Solidmarine, welche ja auch eher günstig sind - und das macht qualitativ zumindest für mich als Laie einen besseren Eindruck als mein Z-Ray.


----------



## angel-daddy (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*

Hallo Andre,
ich kann Dir nur raten ein größeres Boot zu kaufen. Mit 2 Mann ist das nicht groß genug. Wir haben ein 4m Boot, selbst das ist schon manchmal eng.
Ein Aluklappboot ist vlt. noch eine Alternative, die kann man auch auf dem Dach transportieren.


----------



## AndreL (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> ich kann Dir nur raten ein größeres Boot zu kaufen. Mit 2 Mann ist das nicht groß genug. Wir haben ein 4m Boot, selbst das ist schon manchmal eng.
> Ein Aluklappboot ist vlt. noch eine Alternative, die kann man auch auf dem Dach transportieren.



Also, wie gesagt, das soll nur für den Urlaub sein. Mir ist schon klar das ein Schlauchboot in der Größe nicht gerade ein Platzwunder ist, aber ich will nichts größeres, 3,6m ist das Maximum. 
Ich hab hier 2 GFK Boote mit jeweils 4,5m stehen, davon könnte ich auch eins mit nach Schweden nehmen, was ich bisher auch getan habe. 
Das Problem ist nur das es teilweise sehr schwierig bis unmöglich ist so ein Boot in die Gewässer zu bekommen in denen ich dort fischen will. Davon abgesehen ist es auch ein Platzproblem das Boot mitzunehmen, ich will ja auch noch etwas anderes als nur das Boot und den Motor mitnehmen vor allem da auf der Hintour das Dach belegt ist.
Ausserdem will ich nicht mehr mit Trailer fahren, da es echt Zeit kostet bei einer Strecke von 1300Km nur 80 zu fahren. Von den höheren Fährkosten und dem Mehrverbrauch mal abgesehen.
Über ein Faltboot habe ich auch nachgedacht, die sind mir aber nicht ausreichend zu motrorisieren. Wenn du nach einem Angeltag 10Km auf einem Fluß zurückfährst ist es schon schön etwas schneller sein zu können.


----------



## Brikz83 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> ich kann Dir nur raten ein größeres Boot zu kaufen. Mit 2 Mann ist das nicht groß genug. Wir haben ein 4m Boot, selbst das ist schon manchmal eng.
> Ein Aluklappboot ist vlt. noch eine Alternative, die kann man auch auf dem Dach transportieren.



Also den Eindruck kann ich nicht teilen....ich habe ein Alpuna Schlauchboot mit 3m länge und da kommen wir mit 2 Mann ganz locker (inkl. Angelzeug und Batterie für E-Motor) einen ganzen Angeltag lang hin.
hab übrigens dieses:
http://www.alpuna.de/product_info.php?cPath=85_75&products_id=302

Habe es jetzt 2 Jahre in Gebrauch und vom Frühjahr bis Herbst bin ich damit min. 2 mal die Woche unterwegs. Ich kann bisher nur gutes darüber berichten. Das Boot ist schnell aufgebaut, hat Traumhafte Packmaße und ist nicht zu schwer wenn ich alleine los will. (übrigens bezweifle ich, das du dein auserwähltes Boot alleine tragen kannst)
Die Außenhaut hat bisher auch keinerlei Macken gezeigt, trotz Winterlagerung im eingepackten Zustand und diversen Wobblerhaken und Hechtzähnen am Gummi. Ich denke für den Preis geht echt nicht mehr. 

p.s. Auf die Ostsee damit fahren, könnte dich allerdings schnell in die Schlagzeilen bringen und zwar nicht wegen deiner riesen Fische :q

hoffe ich konnte helfen

mfg der Brikz


----------



## AndreL (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*

@Brikz83,
danke dir für die Informationen, das hilft mir schon wirklich weiter.

Aber jetzt, nur mal am Rande, eine Frage stelle ich mir manchmal bei Anmerkungen bezüglich der Verwendbarkeit kleiner Boote. 
Wie kommt es eigentlich das sobald jemand Ostsee in Verbindung mit kleinen Booten erwähnt sofort alle möglichen Leute aufschreien, das das gefährlich usw. ist, es aber bei Kanu und BB Anglern völlig OK ist? 

Ich fische seit ca. 15 Jahren auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot. 
Inzwischen weiß ich sehr gut wann ich es verantworten kann mit einem Kategorie D Boot Küstennah die Ostsee zu befahren. 
Und in die Schlagzeilen kommt man deshalb auch noch lange nicht, wenn jeder Lebensmüde den wir schon bei starken Wind mehrere Kilometer vor der Küste mit solchen und kleineren Schlauchbooten gesehen haben in die Zeitung gekommen wäre, würde da nix anderes mehr stehen, von Kanu und BB Anglern mal ganz abgesehen. .

Davon ab, werde ich weiterhin zu 99% mein Kategorie C GFK Boot dort zum fischen nutzen. Ich schließe aber einen Einsatz wie gesagt nicht aus.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*

Hi, muss mich mal mit einmischen. |rolleyes

Habe auch ein Z-Ray und bin mir zu fast 100% sicher das das der gleiche Hersteller wie der, von dem du dir ein Boot holen willst.

Ich habe die 3,10m Ausführung mit Alu-Boden und bin der Meinung das es mit 2 Mann absolut einen ganzen Tag auszuhalten ist, klar, wenn man sich streitet kann man sich nicht wirklich aus dem Weg gehen.

Ich selbst nutze das Schlauchi auf der Ostsee mit einem 2,3PS Außenboarder und fahre damit auch gute 3Km weit hinaus.
Auf dem ersten Blick schien mir das Schlauchmaterial sehr dünn, aber bis jetzt hat es mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen. Durch die geringe Stärke des Gummis ist das Boot wahnsinnig leicht. Vom Hänger ins Wasser schafft man es allemal alleine zu tragen.

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Kleiner Tip, kauf dir das Bötchen, bei ebay und biete lieber, als es auf sofortkauf zu kaufen. Habe für meins 400,-€ bezahlt. Meiner Meinung nach ein unschlagbarer Preis, zumal ein Händler, in meiner Nähe, mir das gleiche Modell, ein Jahr alt, also gebraucht und ohne Garantie für 800,-€ andrehen wollte.:q

Gib bei der Ebay-Suchfunktion einfach z-ray ein und lass dich von den Angeboten berieseln.|supergri

Gruß Belly


----------



## Stxkx1978 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*

würde dir auf jeden fall raten mal nen platz zu suchen an dem du zb mit mehreren zollstöcken die maße des schlauch boots abgrenzt.denn eines darfst du nicht vergessen,der schlauch nimmt dir nen halben meter pro seite weg.der heckspiegel ist auch nicht ganz am ende vom schlauch boot!

habe mir anfang des jahres selber eines gekauft.sollte auch für 2 leute sein,sollte so 3,60-4,20 haben!
am ende waren es dann 5,10 was ich geholt habe!|rolleyes

so extrem sollte es für dich nicht ausfallen.meine damit nur schau es dir genau an,steck die maße ab das du nicht den fehlkauf startest,und nach dem urlaub sagst "ah,mist hätte ich doch eine nummer grösser gewählt"

und das mit dem aufbau finde ich nicht so schlimm.wir haben unseres in nicht mal 20min ausgepackt und aufgebaut im wasser!das gute ist halt das man mit so nem boot richtig flexibel ist!unseres bekommen wir auch mit motor und spinausrüstung in den kombi!mit karpfenzubehör könnte es da allerdings knapp werden!|supergri
will mir noch nen dachträger mit box holen dann ist alles perfekt!


viel spass und erfolg in schweden!!


LG
Daniel


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*



AndreL schrieb:


> @Brikz83,
> danke dir für die Informationen, das hilft mir schon wirklich weiter.
> 
> Aber jetzt, nur mal am Rande, eine Frage stelle ich mir manchmal bei Anmerkungen bezüglich der Verwendbarkeit kleiner Boote.
> ...


 
Natürlich kann man damit auf die Ostsee, ich bin nur ein gebranntest Kind, da ich einmal miterlebt habe wie bei uns im Breitling der ja sehr nah an der Ostsee liegt, das Wetter urplötzlich umschlug und wir es trotz guter Motorisierung nicht mehr gschafft haben rechtzeitig an Land zu kommen. Da sitz man dann in seinem Böötchen und ist der Natur völlig ausgeliefert. Das war kein gutes Gefühl...um nicht zu sagen ich hatte Panik. Seitdem ist das mehr für mich(mit schlauchi) tabu.


----------



## AndreL (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> würde dir auf jeden fall raten mal nen platz zu suchen an dem du zb mit mehreren zollstöcken die maße des schlauch boots abgrenzt.denn eines darfst du nicht vergessen,der schlauch nimmt dir nen halben meter pro seite weg.der heckspiegel ist auch nicht ganz am ende vom schlauch boot!
> 
> habe mir anfang des jahres selber eines gekauft.sollte auch für 2 leute sein,sollte so 3,60-4,20 haben!
> am ende waren es dann 5,10 was ich geholt habe!|rolleyes
> ...



Also nochmal..........
Ich weiß wie groß so ein Schlauchboot ist und ICH WILL KEIN GRÖßERES. 
Ich habe 2 große Boote und brauche ein KLEINES das ich problemlos in meinem Auto inkl. Motor mit nach Schweden und zurück bekomme ohne auf alles andere was ich normal im Urlaub brauche, wie etwa Kleidung usw. verzichten muß. 
Desweiteren wird es irgendwann auch mit dem Dachtransport im aufgeblasenem Zustand etwas schwierig und ich habe keine Lust jedes mal alles wieder auf und abzubauen.

Das Ding wird ne Urlaubslösung für etwa 4-6 Nutzungen im Jahr mehr nicht. 

Für eine Nutzung wie bei meinen anderen Booten würde ich auch nicht im Traum auf die Idee kommen mir etwas so kleines zuzulegen, aber für den Verwendungszweck ist es einfach geeignet.

Trotzdem danke für die sicher gut gemeinten Hinweise#h.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*

hey,war alles gut gemeint!wollte dir nur paar tips geben!#h

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## AndreL (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Alpuna Nautic*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> hey,war alles gut gemeint!wollte dir nur paar tips geben!#h
> 
> Gruss
> Daniel



Hi, hab ich auch so aufgefasst, deshalb der letzte Satz #g.


----------

